# Impervo is it!



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

salestrainer said:


> Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


I love impervo!

I do a lot of front doors with that stuff too. "Impervious" to just about anything, and looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Isn't that stuff super slow drying? I was at BM the other day asking about it and they told me that the Impervo oil (called collection here) took 15 hours to dry. Is that right?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Isn't that stuff super slow drying? I was at BM the other day asking about it and they told me that the Impervo oil (called collection here) took 15 hours to dry. Is that right?


15 hours to dry?

I've done 3 coats on a front door in a day if it's nice enough out, just gotta tell the H/O to keep the door cracked for a couple more hours :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> 15 hours to dry?
> 
> I've done 3 coats on a front door in a day if it's nice enough out, just gotta tell the H/O to keep the door cracked for a couple more hours :thumbsup:


Are we talking about the same product? I was told that the collection series oil (called impervo in the US, so they tell me) took 15 hrs between coats.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Are we talking about the same product? I was told that the collection series oil (called impervo in the US, so they tell me) took 15 hrs between coats.


Yes it's the same product, Impervo is impervo, BM collections line oil.

My old dealer had a LOT of real world experience and told me I'd have no problems double coating a door in a day as long as it was nice enough out. These guys tend to just read the label. I have given up asking them for real advice, and sometimes call my old guy from Calgary:thumbsup:

3 coats is REALLY pushing it, but i've done it

Never had to warranty a door done with that stuff yet.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

salestrainer said:


> Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


Impervo is great stuff w/some Penetrol added.

Last time I used the latex Impervo was a few years back. It flowed really well, but set-up super fast......pretty much an apply-n-go situation.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I really didn't notice any difference between impervo and any other oil semigloss paint. I noticed the price though. And the destroyed brush.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> I really didn't notice any difference between impervo and any other oil semigloss paint. I noticed the price though. And the destroyed brush.


I never lost a brush to impervo


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I really don't know why anyone uses oil paints anymore, acrylic has come a long way and you can achieve the same (or better) finishes from them than you can with an oil, only faster drying and less brittle. Not to mention the easy cleanup and non-offensive smells or solvent highs


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I really don't know why anyone uses oil paints anymore, latex has come a long way and you can achieve the same (or better) finishes from them than you can with an oil, only faster drying and less brittle. Not to mention the easy cleanup and non-offensive smells or solvent highs


I haven't found a latex product that was as strong as impervo, or left quite as nice of a finish with just a brush and foam roller.

I might not use it a lot, but it really does shine:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I haven't found a latex product that was as strong as impervo, or left quite as nice of a finish with just a brush and foam roller.
> 
> I might not use it a lot, but it really does shine:thumbsup:


Have you tried Aura Satin? Levels like an oil.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Have you tried Aura Satin? Levels like an oil.


I've done a couple of doors with aura, it was alright, but set up soo fast that a heavily beveled door was tough to get looking clean the way i typically do them.

I'm tempted to spray all front doors from now on  Maybe i'll get a graco proshot for front doors :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a bad painter, anyone want to teach me? I work cheap apparently, haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I've done a couple of doors with aura, it was alright, but set up soo fast that a heavily beveled door was tough to get looking clean the way i typically do them.
> 
> I'm tempted to spray all front doors from now on  Maybe i'll get a graco proshot for front doors :whistling2:


:lol:
start with a normal airless sprayer first 

Though I agree, I prefer Aura when sprayed, as I do most finishes, but I did notice that Aura levelled much better on a brush than any other paint i've used before has. It does dry fast, but that just means you have to actually work at what you're doing instead of taking your time hehe

I'm pretty quick on a brush and painted my own front door with the aura by brush - 6 inset panels and I had no problems with it drying too fast. But i'm like the wind...so :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> :lol:
> start with a normal airless sprayer first
> 
> Though I agree, I prefer Aura when sprayed, as I do most finishes, but I did notice that Aura levelled much better on a brush than any other paint i've used before has. It does dry fast, but that just means you have to actually work at what you're doing instead of taking your time hehe
> ...


Well I've got some sprayers, I just need a better airless for longterm use :thumbsup: Proshot just seems so useless other than tiny jobs, that I figured it might be a good niche for it :thumbup:

I'd like to experiment with aura more but I only ever use hp 2000 on doors these days


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sales,

I agree with you on the impervo. It is hands down the best oil i have applied. Thou i'm in BC Canada so i have used SW among some other American based based companies not out here.

As for the impervo latex, I can not say. They don't have it here in Canada yet but a rep said it may be coming this year.

Rcon, BC Painter is right. It isn't no 15 hour dry time, unless of course your conditions are such that it would take longer than coating in good warm conditions. I have not 3 coated but 2 coated doors in a day as well the odd time when needed to. But i like to leave it over night at least when i can. 

Give it a try. Sprayed, brush and back rolled foamy, it always looks great on doors or other trim :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Impervo oil is alright, though I find it tends to "yellow" awful fast. The WB works well if you add extender to it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont know if the Canadian Impervo is the same as the US formula. Im sure the VOC laws are different, this could explain the longer dry time.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

I used Impervo high gloss on all trim and doors in a house last summer...managed to be able to get 2 coats done on trim in one day...despite it being oil (hate oil) loved the look when it was finished!!!!
Used a high gloss latex product in the same way in another house and didn't have nearly the impact as the oil.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> 15 hours to dry?
> 
> I've done 3 coats on a front door in a day if it's nice enough out, just gotta tell the H/O to keep the door cracked for a couple more hours :thumbsup:


Even if some rare environmental circumstance made that possible, not sure if it would be a good idea given the actual cure times related to that formulation. 

Were you putting it on the outside of a front door?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

HeatherP said:


> I used Impervo high gloss on all trim and doors in a house last summer...managed to be able to get 2 coats done on trim in one day...despite it being oil (hate oil) loved the look when it was finished!!!!
> Used a high gloss latex product in the same way in another house and didn't have nearly the impact as the oil.


You can say that again. Oil really has the best look, and most of the time can cover better because of the better leveling. I grew up painting oil and also believe that using oil will make you a better painter over all.The other thing about oil is for the first 24 hours it comes up pretty easy with a little paint thinner on a rag if you have a drop or two around. I like it for brushing around door hardware because it flows out so nice.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

There really is no comparison to the impervo,although i dread the cleanup,many a brush has been left in thinner to die an early death!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think Oil cleans up much better than waterborne- but you have to use thinner. If you've always played in water, I can see how that'd be a bit scary! nline2long:
But I have converted to the waterborne. I think it is trickier to use and very non forgiving. Oil Imp is a joy to work with, unlike any other oil enamel I have used. But the HO just don't tolerate the smell anymore, and the dry time can be flypaper for pets and kids. ( and adults who you just told that "that's wet"...)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> 15 hours to dry?
> 
> I've done 3 coats on a front door in a day if it's nice enough out, just gotta tell the H/O to keep the door cracked for a couple more hours :thumbsup:




I wouldn't even care to two coat oil in less than 18-24 hours. If your in a rush grab a gallon of Aura.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Three coats in one day? Are you painting in Death Valley?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Even if some rare environmental circumstance made that possible, not sure if it would be a good idea given the actual cure times related to that formulation.
> 
> Were you putting it on the outside of a front door?


Yes, the outside of a front door,

If it's 40 celcius out and the stuff is setting up mad fast, and you've got a long day, you can do it. 

I also put on EXTREMELY thin coats, thinner than with any other product I use, it helps to avoid bubbles. That probably helps things :thumbsup:

Like i said rock hard finish, never had a callback or warranty work on em yet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Yes, the outside of a front door,
> 
> If it's 40 celcius out and the stuff is setting up mad fast, and you've got a long day, you can do it.
> 
> ...


I didnt realize that satin impervo was an exterior product. :blink:
Or that it was a good idea to do multiple coats in one day. 
We've only spread about 1000 gallons of it in the past few years.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The manufacturer lists it as an "interior" product: 

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ecs/ps_int_paints&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs

The back of the can says it is dry to touch in 4 hours. Recoat after overnight dry. Reaches full cure in 5-7 days. I dont know if wet on wet on wet would be recommended.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I didnt realize that satin impervo was an exterior product. :blink:
> Or that it was a good idea to do multiple coats in one day.
> We've only spread about 1000 gallons of it in the past few years.


You know, the impervo i use is gloss not satin, and has a big exterior label on it :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The thread seems to be talking about this product:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> The thread seems to be talking about this product:


My bad :thumbsup:

Disregard absolutely everything I said everyone :whistling2:

All i ever said was impervo and he gave me my exterior gloss under the collection label here said it's impervo relabeled, my bad ><


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I am only clarifying so that at 7:00 tomorrow morning 4000 painters dont buy satin impervo and start putting 3 coats on peoples front doors in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I am only clarifying so that at 7:00 tomorrow morning 4000 painters dont buy satin impervo and start putting 3 coats on peoples front doors in the sun tomorrow.


Thanks for catching that, I feel sheepish


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Yes it's the same product, Impervo is impervo, BM collections line oil.


:whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> :whistling2:


Just went back and checked, sating wasn't mentioned til you said it! Cept for Aura satin.

My old dealer, Impervo was just the gloss exterior paint, which I assumed was right since it still was labeled as a ridiciulous dry time


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

As I understand they relabeled the whole Impervo line to read Metal and Wood Enamels. Slowly the Impervo line will only be available in quarts in order to keep it on the shelves for retail. The Impervex line (LAtex version of Impervo) will stay the same.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Just went back and checked, sating wasn't mentioned til you said it! Cept for Aura satin.
> 
> My old dealer, Impervo was just the gloss exterior paint, which I assumed was right since it still was labeled as a ridiciulous dry time


post 34

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...aint/prd_c133&_pageLabel=fc_footer_hiddenPage


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> post 34
> 
> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...aint/prd_c133&_pageLabel=fc_footer_hiddenPage


Yes you are absolutely right


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I grew up painting with Satin Impervo as the the standard choice for interior doors and trim. The ONLY advantages I see for latex, which I use by choice now, is that it is faster drying and a lot less stinky. In terms of performance and application the oil wins hands down. I finally got tired of the headaches and vans that always reeked of thinner. I still use it when it is specified and will actually recommend it for some jobs. Nothing I've used levels as nice, sands as easily, covers as well or looks a full bodied and smooth. The only thing is that it stays tacky for 6-8 hours, so you have to keep people from kicking up dust around it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I am only clarifying so that at 7:00 tomorrow morning 4000 painters dont buy satin impervo and start putting 3 coats on peoples front doors in the sun tomorrow.


You have single handedly saved the careers of 4000 painters!!

or 4000 complete morons...

I can dig your netzorz error BC, it happens.

Thank Jebus we have 2 of the internets finest amongst us to keep us all in line eh?




That and 40000 random painters worldwide!!!!


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

I never did like working with oil until the new breed of fast drying acrylics hit the market. Now I love working with oil, it's nice to take your time versus brushing as fast as you can to keep up the the fast dry-time. A bit of Japan dryer helps it setup faster. 

3 coats in one day, not on this planet:blink:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> You have single handedly saved the careers of 4000 painters!!
> 
> or 4000 complete morons...
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I need to become a better student of my trade, and read more threads too :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

salestrainer said:


> Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


 It is a wonderful product. As for the waterborne it is not like the oil. A lot thinner and takes some time to get used to working with. I do use it a lot, and its really durable and will go directly over oil with a little scuffing.


----------



## Petero (Mar 20, 2010)

*Impervo in a Nanny State*

Hi, 

Get THIS......


Impervo was once my main go-to trim product.
Now, I only use on high-end custom, because of the cost.
I need to go to Massachusetts to get it.

Here in the People's Republic of Maine, due to VOC rules, Impervo (and most Oil & alkyd based stuff) was restricted.

It is illegal to be sold in a gallon size. But you can buy in a quart size. But you must promise, cross your fingers, cross-your-heart-and-hope-to-die that you are only going to use it on a metal application only. To put onto wood will bring down the wrath & heavy hand of the Maine State Paint Cops. 

I still use it quite a bit. I buy tint base direct from BM in Worcester, Mass. & have the local shop tint for me. They're glad to do it for free thanks to the amount of other stuff I buy there.

So, every time that I do use it, I first look behind my sholder, then draw the curtains & lower the lights, then make sure everyone speaks in a whisper, and then I paint very very quietly but descretely...sort of casually. All the while, I'm thinking....Take THAT you MFers!!!

Sad part is that the above is absolutely true. First that, and now the lead issue. Maybe I'll retire from painting & start a non-profit like all good liberals. I could get grant money to "Raise Awareness for (fill in the blank)". Get a silver Volvo, a Thule kayak rack, a LL Bean Visa Card, pre-paid card from Starbucks & I'll be stylin'...I'll be one of [email protected]


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

That's right, for "metal only" now. And it seems that the formulation is a little different since then too. Anyone that can speak to this?

Why is is that what seem to be the best performing products often seem to be those that are most toxic? I don't think I need to list any examples here, but it goes beyond paint products. 

Oh and Petero, don't forget your Nalgene water bottle and granola bars.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Petero said:


> Hi,
> 
> Get THIS......
> 
> ...


Now that's some funny stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

salestrainer said:


> Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


Don't see the need anymore these days for BM Impervo Oil, a paint that really smells bad, involves a respirator in tight areas, dries extremely slow & picks up debris in the process, yellows very badly over time, limits you to one coat per day, skins over in the can overnight, and years down the road will literally pop off in joint areas because of normal shifting and swelling inherent in all woodwork and cabinetry. It becomes brittle. Add on it's sticky unless conditioned.

BM Satin Impervo Waterborne covers amazingly well, sticks to oil substrates, but to me dries a little lifeless and dullish and unsatisfying. It is not exciting it just seems to exist as average looking when viewed upon completion.

BM Aura Satin Waterborne, the best trim paint I've found to date.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

salestrainer said:


> Tried Impervo (oil) on trim for the first time this week. All I can say is sweet, sweet, sweet! Easy to use and looks like glass, wow! Even thought I use SW exclusively, this wil be my oil trim choice from here on out. is their latex product similar?


 
diy forum???


----------

